# co sie dzieje z nowa licencja na xfree ?

## fallow

jak w temacie ....

co to sie kurde dzieje z to nowa licencja , z tego co wiem 

samo xfree jak dalej bezplatne , ale zrobienie pod to sterownikow lamie juz licencje , nie wiem czy dobrze to rozumie , i chyba trwa dyskusja odnosnie roznuych dystrybucji i wlaczenia do nich nowego xfree4.4 ..

co jest grane ?  :Smile:  i jak to teraz bedzie ?

----------

## Pjnjo

Nowa licencja jest niezgodna z GPLem . Ta niezgodność polega na narzuceniu dodania informacji , że produkt korzysta z XFree. Licencja GPL jednak zabrania narzucania na programy na niej opartej jakichkolwiek wymuszeń .

Richard Stallman(autor GPL) stwierdził , że jeżeli jakiś program wykorzystuje lub łączy się z programem lub biblioteka opartej na takiej licencji to program (ten na GPL) łamie licencję GPL. 

Podobną "niezgodną" licencję do GPL posiada m.in. Apache czy PHP.

----------

## fallow

hmm, no to teraz jest juz  jasniej , ale hmm, przyznam sie ze czytalem 3 razy tego post`a  :Smile: 

tylko co w takim razie z przyszloscia nowego Xfree4.4 ?

----------

## _alpha_

 *Pjnjo wrote:*   

> Podobn? "niezgodn?" licencj? do GPL posiada m.in. Apache czy PHP.

 

no wiec czemu apache i php mimo wszystko sa we wielu dystrybucjach a na xfree sie wszyscy obrazili ?  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

kurde WLASNIE , ze tak powiem  :Wink:  , dopisuje sie do tego pytania  :Smile: 

----------

## RaStro

 *_alpha_ wrote:*   

>  *Pjnjo wrote:*   Podobn? "niezgodn?" licencj? do GPL posiada m.in. Apache czy PHP. 
> 
> no wiec czemu apache i php mimo wszystko sa we wielu dystrybucjach a na xfree sie wszyscy obrazili ? 
> 
> 

 

Może daltego że zamiast apache można wybrać inny serwer WWW a zamiast PHP można zastosować inną technologię. W przypadku XFree juz takiego wielkiego wyboru nie ma...  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## _alpha_

 *RaStro wrote:*   

>  *_alpha_ wrote:*    *Pjnjo wrote:*   Podobn? "niezgodn?" licencj? do GPL posiada m.in. Apache czy PHP. 
> 
> no wiec czemu apache i php mimo wszystko sa we wielu dystrybucjach a na xfree sie wszyscy obrazili ? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

no wiec tym bardziej powinni przymknac na to oko skoro nie ma alternatywy

----------

## no4b

Powinno sie olac zgodnosc z gpl i dalej pozwalac sie XFree rozijac. Co to? Jakis obowiazek wydawania na gpl?! Bez sensu...

----------

## Pjnjo

Nikt im nie zakazuje rozwoju XFree na takiej czy innej licencji. 

Dla mnie całość wygląda jak FUD ze strony twórców dystrybucji . 

Wiadomo ,że tempo rozwoju XFree jest mizerne i całość jest napuchniętym wolnym kodem . 

Właściwie to na polu X serwera nie istnieje żadna sensowna alternatywa na dzień dzisiejszy (freedesktop się rozwija w zaskakującym tempie , ale dalej jest to experimental).

----------

## meteo

 *fallow wrote:*   

> z tego co wiem samo xfree jak dalej bezplatne , ale zrobienie pod to sterownikow lamie juz licencje

 

czyli co nvidiowe sterowniki beda nielegalne? to by bylo straszne... jeszcze nvidia obrazi sie na xfree...

----------

## fallow

no wlasnie ...jak nvidia sie obrazi , to nie bedzie za dobrze  :Wink:  i inne firmy  :Smile: 

moze zbierze sie jakas grupa ktora bedzie rozwijac xfree na bazie licejcnji obejmujacej wersje 4.3 ? to by bylo pod katem prawnym dopuszczalne ?  :Smile: 

a po mojemu , to ja i tak nie rozumie , tego problemu , jesli sterownkiki nvidia maja miec nie wiem wymuszenie  ,ze korzystaja z xffree, no to niech maja , niec h bedzie o tym wszedzie napisane , nawet piec razy podczas instalacji hehe  :Smile:  , ale w czym tu problem , czy grupa Xfree ma chciec za to jakas kase od NVidii ? ,skoro ma to byc zaznaczone,  jak dla mnie to nowe xfree spokojnie moglo byc byc w kazdej dysrybucji , a w sterownikach moglo by byc zaznaczone ze korzystaja z szacownego Xfree  :Wink: 

no ale moze ja to wszystko zle rozumie , i nie jest tak , tylko inaczej ?  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

